# Stove Not Flush Against Tile



## Solidify

My stove doesn't rest flush against the tile because of the bulky outlet. As a result, a lot of the steam from cooking doesn't get caught by the range/stovefan. I thought there might be a slot that you could open behind the stove to make it so that when you slide the stove back it will ungulf the plug but that's not the case. I read that a lot of people hard wire the stove to get past this issue. I'm not considering doing that.

Is there another solution?


----------



## Basementgeek

First thing to check is what is the required rear clearance, in the rear, for the range.
Your range has vents on the back so there has be a required minimum distance.

I don't think they are hard wired in except maybe for "drop in" ranger.

Many range hood are worthless unless they vent to the outside. Many places where built with a hood that just had a filter is all. 

BG


----------



## Solidify

I dont quite understand what you mean by "required rear clearance."


----------



## Basementgeek

The back of the range gets hot when you use the oven, there has be some air space
between the back and the title wall.

As you can see there are small vents in the back.

BG


----------



## Solidify

No nothingever comes out of there theres a smsll exhaust on the front right under the dials


----------



## oscer1

I agree with BG those are vents ether air coming out or air coming in so do not block them needs room to breathe


----------



## Solidify

ah alright then, so then why does it feel like the stove fan is too short and doesn't catch anything,most of the steam and it just condensates all over the stove fan and creates drops. the stove fan exhausts straight outside on the back balcony. it feels like the stove is too far up and the stove fan is too far back. when the steam goes into the stove fan it works well though. you can even see that the front of the stove surpasses the countertop instead of being flush


----------



## Basementgeek

Those vents are there to keep the "cabinet" cooler. If you use the self clean found on many stove, they get hot.

An electrician could relocated the 220V outlet like into the wall, that would give another 
inch or so closer at most.

BG


----------



## Solidify

But even if the electrician recesses the outlet, wouldn't I then have an overheating problem when I use the oven, since you're saying those vents are for cooling?


----------



## Basementgeek

Get a different vent. A 1/3 of your current vent is taken up by lights.

BG


----------



## Solidify

OK I'll keep an eye open


----------



## oscer1

Well maybe new filters for the fan


----------



## Solidify

Theyre new. Suction isnt the problem its that the fan is directly over the stove


----------



## oscer1

Looking at picture it seems kinda high above stove top. But not much can do about that. Mine is 16 inches but mine built into microwave that's above stove.


----------



## Basementgeek

Solidify said:


> But even if the electrician recesses the outlet, wouldn't I then have an overheating problem when I use the oven, since you're saying those vents are for cooling?


That is why I basically said to check with the manufacture for the 
minimum required space in the rear.

My range plug is in about the same place as yours. 

Look for a different range hood, one with out the lights. Until you get one only boil on the back burners. 

BG


----------



## Solidify

I asked my electrician friend about this and he said it's because the receptacles needed to be installed a bit lower so that it gets swallowed by the oven when you push it back.


----------



## MPR

While being able to push the stove back would make it look better in relation to the cabinets, the problem with having steam condense and drip down is not really related to that but is because your vent hood is too small. Such hoods are really made only to vent and/or filter out a bit of smoke and smell, not to deal with large amounts of steam from an uncovered pot. If you are really into cooking large meals, you need something like this:


----------



## Solidify

Thanks MPR.


----------



## SABL

That's a nice hood, MPR.......wish I had that much room above the cook surface. I have an older GE Americana with microwave as the upper unit........13.5" of clearance. 22qt stockpot is a tight fit.......:sigh:. 

When I built I planned my appliances and wired the stove according to dimensions supplied by the OEM.......my stove is tight to the wall.


----------

